# Eeewww icky white slimey stuff??



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay so this is the 2nd or 3rd time where I've had this happen. Where it looks like a tiny piece of toilet paper got in the tank. It has the look of tissue/toilet paper when in water. But when you take it out of the tank it's like snot DX (and I absolutely hate that word but nothing else can describe the look and feeling better)

It always seems to be just a little piece maybe a nickel size found randomly caught in a plant. 

Any ideas? And could it be bad for them. One of my prego guppies tried to eat it and I had to chase her off. I was like "NOOOOO!!!" lol 

Oh almost forgot here are pictures! (sorry they're probably not that clear)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

whats your stocklist like AQ?


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

8-10 guppy fry 2 M guppies 3 female guppies 2 emerald corydoras and 2 African dwarf frogs.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

I can answer this one I think. It probably came off one of your frogs. Around once a month mine will shed his skin. The end result is a white thing like that. Interesting to watch, not so interesting the time he ate it after he was done once.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Unfortunately, your tank has swine flu.

Or possibly some type of mold, is there good water circulation?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

i;ve never heard of swine flu for a tank!


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

shev said:


> Unfortunately, your tank has swine flu.
> 
> Or possibly some type of mold, is there good water circulation?


Lmao!! 

Well actually, not that funny though since a lot of people are dropping like flies from it  But I get your joke as you hear about it multiple times a day lately :razz:

Anyway the frog shedding sounds like that may be it. Especially since one of them last night looked darker in color. And ewww on your frog eating his 
:-? I'm really squeemish though lol!!

EDIT: And about the water circulation I have a HOB filter and a sponge filter and an air stone so lots of circulation going on


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Could be calcium build up. I had that stuff on the bottem of where the water comes out a few times in the past. Instead of hard calcium build up, it's soft.

Could that be it?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am going to do something I rarely do on here, I am going to Vote. 

I Vote for the frog issue. The white splat looks frog like to me


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I change my vote. White Frog Splat 2012.

What's it taste like?


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

shev said:


> I change my vote. White Frog Splat 2012.
> 
> What's it taste like?


Couldn't do any worse than some past presidents we have had. Far as taste, I don't wanna know, but I'm gonna guess Chicken.


----------



## Richmond98 (May 12, 2009)

I've had the exact same stuff show up in my tank before several times however, i will throw in a twist against the frog theory.....i dont have any frogs, i have a 150gal saltwater tank (for now) and only thing left in it is 2 fish a starfish and one lone crab.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Richmond98 said:


> I've had the exact same stuff show up in my tank before several times however, i will throw in a twist against the frog theory.....i dont have any frogs, i have a 150gal saltwater tank (for now) and only thing left in it is 2 fish a starfish and one lone crab.


that supports the frog theory, crab molt also.


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree the frog theory sounds right. Especially since It's always in the area near the rocks they hide under and sleep. Also it's always just a tiny patch and I've only seen it 2-3 times. So that makes sense too that they'd only do that ever few months.


----------

